# Peach Wood Pellets



## mr315 (Dec 15, 2019)

I have been trying to find a source for 100% peach wood pellets since I made the switch over from smoking on a BGE to a Camp Chef SG24 (about to pull the trigger on a SmokeDaddy Pellet Pro Vertical).

Peach is my favorite to use in chunk form with pork and chicken, but all I've been able to get my hands on is the BBQ'rs Delight Peach, which is 2/3 Oak. It burns clean and I've used it as primary fuel a couple times but lacks the same punch. I've looked at the Heavy D stick burner to add by the firepot but not trying to screw up my temperatures as it gets hot here in Missouri in the summers.

I know A-MAZE-N had peach pellets circa 2012 as there's a thread here, but those seem to be long gone. Anyone have any hidden gems?


----------



## flagriller (Dec 16, 2019)

Peach Pellets 20lb Bag - BBQr's Delight
					

Peach is a sweet, fruity smoke, used by many top barbeque cooks.  Our pellet grill fuel is flavorwood blended with oak to give you consistent, clean fire for your pellet burning cooker and plenty of great smoke flavor for your food.




					outdoorhome.com


----------



## mr315 (Dec 16, 2019)

flagriller said:


> Peach Pellets 20lb Bag - BBQr's Delight
> 
> 
> Peach is a sweet, fruity smoke, used by many top barbeque cooks.  Our pellet grill fuel is flavorwood blended with oak to give you consistent, clean fire for your pellet burning cooker and plenty of great smoke flavor for your food.
> ...



Yep, as I mentioned in the original post, I have those. They're good. I like them. I am just looking for 100% Peach. Doesn't seem like anyone, or at least anyone with US distribution, makes them anymore.


----------

